# Transformador de audio en ampli a tubos



## juandoor (Mar 3, 2010)

Estimados amigos

Quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar...tengo 3 tubos 6L6 y deseo hacer un amplificador en clase A, single ended, con los tubos en paralelo (etapa de potencia);  ojo, no estoy hablando de poner los tubos en push pull sino en paralelo.

La pregunta es:  si cada tubo 6L6 en clase A individualmente tiene una impedancia de carga de 2500 ohm ¿cuál debería ser la impedancia del primario del transformador de audio para tres tubos en paralelo?

Yo sé que para la máxima transferencia de potencia, el primario del transformador debería tener una impedancia del mismo valor que la impedancia de salida del tubo; en push pull las impedancias se suman, por eso pienso que lo lógico sería que el tranformador tuviera una impedancia también en paralelo (833 ohm para tres tubos), sin embargo se me ocurre también que cada tubo debería ver la impedancia que vería si estuviera funcionando solo (2500 ohm).

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

Saludos

Juan (Perú)


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola juandoor 


Si mal no recuerdo, cuando se conectan 2 Bulbos iguales en paralelo la impedancia del transformador de acoplamiento es el paralelo de las impedancia. 

Esta es la formula para calcular la impedancia del primario del transformador. 

1/(1/Z1)+(1/Z2)=ZT 
(1/Z1)=(1/2500)=0.0004 
(1/Z2)=(1/2500)=0.0004 
(0.0004)+(0.0004)=(0.0008) 
1/(0.0008)=1250=ZT 

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## juandoor (Mar 4, 2010)

Muchas gracias...ahora ¡¡a trabajar!!

Saludos desde el Perú

Juan Door


----------

